# A request to boaters in the Elizabeth River



## SpeckledJihad (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been fishing the ER for going on 11 years. Mostly I strap on my waders and go out to my honey hole, never been out much in boats in the river. 

One thing that really gets under my skin, and the skin of others who fish the same spot as well, is the fact that many boaters will troll a few feet from where I'm wading. Literally like 10ft in front of me. And god forbid I'm catching fish. I've had people anchor their boats right in front of me effectively killing my casting range. It's super annoying and a quick way to get cussed out. If you are put in a boat show a little courtesy and give us waders some space. We, unlike you, do not have boats and are limited to a very small area to fish. We don't need boats obstructing our fishing. It's a big river. Full of fish. Explore, find your own spots and fish them. I guarantee there are fish elsewhere. Not just directly in front of me. 

In closing show a little courtesy to your fellow fishermen who don't have boats to get out in the river like you do. Thanks. That is all.


----------



## saltycraw (Aug 23, 2011)

I would say a well placed lead head at appropriate velocity would deter boaters.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

saltycraw said:


> I would say a well placed lead head at appropriate velocity would deter boaters.


That's about the most moronic way to handle that kind of a situation that one could ever propose... You should try it, and tell us about it when you get out of jail/hospital.


----------



## SpeckledJihad (Jan 31, 2012)

Truth be told it rarely devolves into violence. However some boaters are very rude. Despite repeated requests to stop they usually have some smart ass remark, or completely ignore you and keep in doing what they are doing. To me its jealousy. They see a guy wading, catching fish, and they aren't catching **** so they decide to fish as close as they can. My final solution to that is braided line. A simple cast across their trolling lines and a few tugs will separate them from their lines.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Gotta love the ER - it ain't even winter yet and it's already crazy on the river.


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

I had a boat anchor up right where I was casting after I caught a fish then I made the next cast and on the drop I hooked up as they sat there in disapointment not catching. Boats are bad this yr but what I don't like is that ull have the same boat driving a fast as he can back an forth trying to wake u out the water


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

wild_sidearm2 said:


> I had a boat anchor up right where I was casting after I caught a fish then I made the next cast and on the drop I hooked up as they sat there in disapointment not catching. Boats are bad this yr but what I don't like is that ull have the same boat driving a fast as he can back an forth trying to wake u out the water




Get you a GO PRo Video camera and take some candid camera footage like some of the kayakers do. They are supposed to be responsible for their wakes.


----------



## dropinbrix (Jul 10, 2011)

Ill be sure to anchor up directly in front of you and cast in your general direction.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I fish in there in a boat and see those jerks troll by and anchor in front of you waders. I say hit them in the head with a mirrolure. They deserve it.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

dropinbrix said:


> Ill be sure to anchor up directly in front of you and cast in your general direction.


Hahahahha


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Take an old spinning reel, load it with cheap braid, and use it to cast a big weighted float as far out as you can. This is your buffer zone, and if a boat travels through it he gets an outboard full of braid. If anyone asks questions, you were just float fishing.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I can't wait to read the first report of someone actually taking some of this P&S advice on how "deal" with a numbskull, and getting the business... If one of you geniuses ever actually gets into a fracas or melee, because you thought yourself clever, (enough to provoke someone to anger) be sure to post the details. Love me a good fishing story.


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

This just shows the sad state of humanity today. Fishermen can be just as nasty on the water as folks on the interstate. I've never fished the ER but I do know it is big enough for boaters to stay away from people in waders. That was a childish thing for them to do.


----------



## saltycraw (Aug 23, 2011)

solid7 said:


> That's about the most moronic way to handle that kind of a situation that one could ever propose... You should try it, and tell us about it when you get out of jail/hospital.


I could come up with something more moronic.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

saltycraw said:


> I could come up with something more moronic.


My apologies for setting the bar too low.


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Drop ur just salty ballz because it took u 5 yrs to finally catch a trout 24" and u always have somthing negative to say no mattrr what the situation is and if I remember correctly the last time I fished with wading u were complaining about the boats getting in ur way


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

Has anyone ever noticed how the most heated discussions on P & S always seem to center on the ER?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

wskitchen said:


> Has anyone ever noticed how the most heated discussions on P & S always seem to center on the ER?


I think that's pretty unfair... You give no credit, whatsoever, to our boys in Maryland/Delaware. Them fellas KNOW how to blow a thing up. Snook in the PLO, anyone?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

It's called common courtesy and respect to your fellow fisherperson.

Casting lures at others to intentionally endanger them is not only stupid but also against the law.

This same argument comes up all the time at the Lesner bridge also. Guys with waders go in front of the guys on the beach without them and they get mad, guys in boats anchor up in front of the guys in waders and they get mad. That's how the sand bar outside of the bridge became "illegal" to wade fish on because someone(s) were stupid enough to do that.

If the boater won't move just find another hole to work how hard is that. You can't fix stupid ...


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

solid7 said:


> I think that's pretty unfair... You give no credit, whatsoever, to our boys in Maryland/Delaware. Them fellas KNOW how to blow a thing up. Snook in the PLO, anyone?


Good Point!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

jay b said:


> If the boater won't move just find another hole to work how hard is that. You can't fix stupid ...


And that right there is the whole point... You can't fix stupid - but stupid can sometimes fix YOU. Why go there?


----------



## dropinbrix (Jul 10, 2011)

wild_sidearm2 said:


> Drop ur just salty ballz because it took u 5 yrs to finally catch a trout 24" and u always have somthing negative to say no mattrr what the situation is and if I remember correctly the last time I fished with wading u were complaining about the boats getting in ur way


Who you talking to?


----------



## SpeckledJihad (Jan 31, 2012)

jay b said:


> It's called common courtesy and respect to your fellow fisherperson.
> 
> Casting lures at others to intentionally endanger them is not only stupid but also against the law.
> 
> ...


And how hard is it for someone in a boat to go find another spot? They are in a friggin boat! As i said in my original post our spots to fish are limited so when some asshole who has the ability to fish the entire river decides to screw up my fishing because he doesn't have the know how to find fish I'm not just gonna move. **** that. I will usually give them a warning. After that I'm gonna be casting in their boat. If they want to take it further so be it.


----------



## SpeckledJihad (Jan 31, 2012)

Wildsidearm and DropinBrix break it up you two. Neither of you can out fish me anyways. Hahahaha.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

SpeckledJihad said:


> And how hard is it for someone in a boat to go find another spot? They are in a friggin boat! As i said in my original post our spots to fish are limited so when some asshole who has the ability to fish the entire river decides to screw up my fishing because he doesn't have the know how to find fish I'm not just gonna move. **** that. I will usually give them a warning. After that I'm gonna be casting in their boat. If they want to take it further so be it.


At least you aren't as selfish as you are asking others not to be... Those are YOUR fish, goddamit!


----------



## SpeckledJihad (Jan 31, 2012)

Um if I had a boat I damn sure wouldn't be fishing the spots I fish now. It's common courtesy. The spot we fish is maybe 150 yards long. Maybe. So whenever some dick who has access to the ENTIRE river chooses instead to crowd me out yes I have a problem with it. I'm sorry that you can't grasp that logic. It has nothing to do with being selfish. Hell if they want to fish the same spot as me then fine. Just don't get so close to me I can't cast at all.


----------



## SpeckledJihad (Jan 31, 2012)

solid7 said:


> At least you aren't as selfish as you are asking others not to be... Those are YOUR fish, goddamit!


 Um if I had a boat I damn sure wouldn't be fishing the spots I fish now. It's common courtesy. The spot we fish is maybe 150 yards long. Maybe. So whenever some dick who has access to the ENTIRE river chooses instead to crowd me out yes I have a problem with it. I'm sorry that you can't grasp that logic. It has nothing to do with being selfish. Hell if they want to fish the same spot as me then fine. Just don't get so close to me I can't cast at all.


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

I. Don't catch fish they catch me remeber


----------



## SpeckledJihad (Jan 31, 2012)

wild_sidearm2 said:


> I. Don't catch fish they catch me remeber


A likely story. Hahaha.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

SpeckledJihad said:


> I'm sorry that you can't grasp that logic. It has nothing to do with being selfish. Hell if they want to fish the same spot as me then fine. Just don't get so close to me I can't cast at all.


No you are right! You gotta do what you gotta do to let them know that you are by-God serious! It's like the other day, I was driving down the road, and some guy cut me off, so I just started throwing bricks (from a box that I keep in my car for those inconsiderate jerks) at him. These people have got to be put in their place! I mean, what was I supposed to do? Just slow down, and avoid him? PSSHHAW! I mean, if you're not willing to risk life or limb for something as important as your drive home, why bother. Am I right?


----------



## SpeckledJihad (Jan 31, 2012)

solid7 said:


> No you are right! You gotta do what you gotta do to let them know that you are by-God serious! It's like the other day, I was driving down the road, and some guy cut me off, so I just started throwing bricks (from a box that I keep in my car for those inconsiderate jerks) at him. These people have got to be put in their place! I mean, what was I supposed to do? Just slow down, and avoid him? PSSHHAW! I mean, if you're not willing to risk life or limb for something as important as your drive home, why bother. Am I right?


Yep. You obviously have no clue what its like to stand chest deep in freezing water trying to catch dinner while some asshole in a boat ruins your hard work. Your logic is ignorant at best. Let me guess you probably like to anchor in front of waders while they are catching fish due to your own ineptitude at finding the fish yourself? Keep your comments to yourself. 

My post was meant as a simple request but apparently you have no clue what common courtesy is. Good day.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

SpeckledJihad said:


> Yep. You obviously have no clue what its like to stand chest deep in freezing water trying to catch dinner while some asshole in a boat ruins your hard work. Your logic is ignorant at best. Let me guess you probably like to anchor in front of waders while they are catching fish due to your own ineptitude at finding the fish yourself? Keep your comments to yourself.
> 
> My post was meant as a simple request but apparently you have no clue what common courtesy is. Good day.


Yep, you are definitely gonna win that clash with them boaters... Yes sir, superior logic will prevail, and yours is it! Changing the world hasn't worked for others, but I'm confident that you'll succeed where they have failed!

Good day to you, also.


----------



## SpeckledJihad (Jan 31, 2012)

And yes I take my fishing very seriously. I put many hours into it. So I will definitely let someone know when they are being a dick on the water. If they are too rude or too much of an idiot to heed my warning then fine. But I'm not just gonna lay down and let these weekend warrior trout fishermen wannabes push me around. 

My original post is no longer a request. It's a warning.


----------



## SpeckledJihad (Jan 31, 2012)

solid7 said:


> Yep, you are definitely gonna win that clash with them boaters... Yes sir, superior logic will prevail, and yours is it! Changing the world hasn't worked for others, but I'm confident that you'll succeed where they have failed!
> 
> Good day to you, also.


Turn the other cheek and all that nonsense right? Jesus would be proud


----------



## sgtcupps (Sep 28, 2009)

i want to go wading with you!


----------



## dropinbrix (Jul 10, 2011)

sgtcupps said:


> i want to go wading with you!


You dont want to go wading with that guy he smells bad and is annoying.


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Definitely smells funny


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

The best fix for lack of courtesy was down on Ocracoke, fishing in the surf with my gf. We walked off a ways, just to avoid being so close in with all the vehicles. Unfortunately for us, the tide was out and there was hardly any depth. Later, as the tide flooded, a school of blues crashed on us. Nice 5-8lb fish. Of course, most of the vehicles moved in all around us. One guy had the b___s to wade directly in front of us. Then Melanie hung a nice blue that came slicing thru the water with top hook flipping all over. The wader dude barely avoided getting hooked, but the look on his face was priceless. Without ever looking back at us, he quietly moved on...The local guys said that ain't nothing. Just wait till a shark goes after that container of cut bait he had tied to his waist.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

All these threats and complaints are not going to change that class of "fisherman". However, those kind of threats will get that spot closed off again. Remember that is not public property and the owners have graciously allowed us to wade fish there. I imagine that if some of these threats were to come to their attention, they would shut it down for the pure liability potential. As someone who wades,kayaks and boat fishes, I know how limited water access is in this State so try not to get some more taken away from us please.


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Rick C. said:


> All these threats and complaints are not going to change that class of "fisherman". However, those kind of threats will get that spot closed off again. Remember that is not public property and the owners have graciously allowed us to wade fish there. I imagine that if some of these threats were to come to their attention, they would shut it down for the pure liability potential. As someone who wades,kayaks and boat fishes, I know how limited water access is in this State so try not to get some more taken away from us please.


. Well with that being said would be a good idea forthe ppl that fish out there to pick up there trash. That would be the frist thing I would worry about before they read threads that is the biggest reason spots are close to bank/wade fishing I.e. the cove


----------



## SpeckledJihad (Jan 31, 2012)

The moral of the story is don't be an asshole and everything will be ok. 

Besides as Wildsidearm said the quickest way to get that spot shut down is people dumping their trash back there. And people driving their vehicles back there as well. Also if you care so much about the spot being closed tell people to stop opening the gate and driving back there. 

I don't like violence, especially when I'm trying to relax and catch some fish. However I'm not just gonna let some asshole push me out of my spot. I'm not beyond telling someone when they are being a dick.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Rick C. said:


> All these threats and complaints are not going to change that class of "fisherman". However, those kind of threats will get that spot closed off again.


You're a pretty rational guy, Rick. Too bad your wisdom is wasted. I couldn't agree with you more, but to be honest, I don't know jack dick...

Probably most people can see that it is perfectly rational to justify kicking someone's ass, or making intimidating gestures, just by pointing out that they dump trash, and that makes your crime pale in comparison. Well, God bless the Eco warriors. I still think that Ricks' words might be the textbook definition of "casting pearls before swine".


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

SpeckledJihad said:


> The moral of the story is don't be an asshole and everything will be ok.


Hmm.... irony of ironies....


----------



## SpeckledJihad (Jan 31, 2012)

Rick C. said:


> All these threats and complaints are not going to change that class of "fisherman". However, those kind of threats will get that spot closed off again. Remember that is not public property and the owners have graciously allowed us to wade fish there. I imagine that if some of these threats were to come to their attention, they would shut it down for the pure liability potential. As someone who wades,kayaks and boat fishes, I know how limited water access is in this State so try not to get some more taken away from us please.


As I said before my complaints aren't what will get the spot shut down. It's people opening the gate and driving back there, dumping trash, starting fires and generally acting like they own the place. If boaters weren't so damn ignorant and actually knew how to fish we wouldn't have a problem. But I always try to avoid a bad situation. Others I fish with aren't as lenient as me. DropinBrix I'm looking at you.


----------



## SpeckledJihad (Jan 31, 2012)

dropinbrix said:


> You dont want to go wading with that guy he smells bad and is annoying.


That's why you fish with me all the time right? Oh yeah its because you can't catch anything on your own. Lol.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea I know I am in a lot of back pain and on meds but I have heard more than enough about all of your private parts and threats.

Before I blame it on the meds and start punting folks let's give this one a rest for a while.

Yea know what? I had closed it but I feel like punting someone so the next threat or man part called will get you a Shooter boot for a couple of weeks so as that guy once said "Go ahead and make my day"


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

why cant we all just get along and realize we are all after the same thing If we could put our energy that we use to bicker into a cause like saving Hatteras from the eco-nazi we might do ok. kuuuummbyyyyaaaaaa mah loooord


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Scooter is gonna kick the puppy....hahahahahahaha


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

I think the best defense is a good offense....fish with somebody. I ALWAYS have at least one grandson along, who casts for good distance,BUT is a hazard for accuracy....Those little fellas have been great deterents! AND WOE BETIDE ANYBODY YELLING AT THEM! ..I also fish with my brother (a police division commander) and my nephew (a street cop with a BAD attitude) who are very good in confrontations....they LIVE for it!!!


----------



## SpeckledJihad (Jan 31, 2012)

solid7 said:


> Hmm.... irony of ironies....


Yeah right. Because some boater decides to be ignorant and ruin my fishing its my fault because i didnt just walk away? So then he will figure he can do it again because no one will stand up to him. Sorry great wise Solid7 but I wasn't raised to let people walk over me. 

As I said before if they want to fish near me then fine. Just done run me out of the spot ive been fishing all day. It's not an unreasonable request. 

But alas you and your superior wisdom shine through once again. Enjoy being a doormat. I'm never gonna be one myself. Sorry


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Shooter said:


> Yea I know I am in a lot of back pain and on meds but I have heard more than enough about all of your private parts and threats.
> 
> Before I blame it on the meds and start punting folks let's give this one a rest for a while.
> 
> Yea know what? I had closed it but I feel like punting someone so the next threat or man part called will get you a Shooter boot for a couple of weeks so as that guy once said "Go ahead and make my day"


Shooter is talking to the chair again. 
Lock this up....nothing constructive is being discussed anymore - it's just feeding fuel to the fire. Plus, we gotta save something for Jan and Feb.


----------

